
Ask HN: Serial job rejects - touristonroad
I&#x27;m a graduate student with 2.5 years industry experience as data scientist at SAP, I moved to US to pursue masters. I applied for summer internships at Github,Google,Schneider in machine learning. All the technical rounds went fine. The interviewer would say be all the rounds are good and we are interested. However, we re interviewing other candidates as well, we will let you know in sometime. All the interviews end up being rejected at all the places. Got last reject from github today which I was very positive about. They didn&#x27;t give me feedback as well. Not sure what I&#x27;m missing. I&#x27;m in a clueless position, completely lost. What I could&#x27;ve probably messed up in interview? How can I improve on it.
======
raarts
Call them and insist on feedback. It's not unreasonable.

~~~
gus_massa
It's not unreasonable, but a misinterpretation or a bad redaction or even a
bad faith reading of the feedback may open a lawsuit. So the legal department
in most companies just forbid giving any meaningful feedback.

------
sogen
What’s your email?

~~~
touristonroad
navmarri@iu.edu, but why?

